# The UFC Hall of Shame



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Who would induct in it, if we had a "UFC Hall od Shame"? Which UFC fighters has embarrased themselves the most over the ages?

Being a fan only since 2006, My inductees would be:

*Gabe Ruediger:* Not making weight on TUF, and eating ice cream cake while you fail to do so kind of speaks for itself. Plus he had this pseudo-dramatic weight cutting at the end ("Put me back in")

*Jesse Taylor:* This guy just constantly got wasted and peed in his pants multiple times during the show. Getting kicked out of the finale is of course a bonus at the end. What reduces his "shame" a bit is that he could actually beat people up the day after he was drunk, so he is by far the weakest of my inductees.

*Andy Wang:* (UF 5 again? what was with this season?) Do I have the energy to go into why Andy belongs here? He's a BJJ blackbelt (wtf?) who didn't even try to take his sole TUF fight to the ground. As if that wasn't bad he cried a lot afterwards. After THAT he get's kicked out of team Penn and get's accepted into team Pulver, only to start disrespecting Jens Pulver (making Dana say: "I want to f***ing kill An0dy Wang). He saying he's a "warrior" just solidifies his place in the hall of shame.

*And finally, who else could it be than........ KALIB STAAAAAAAARNES:* Kalib is so in this Hall of Shame he should be in the Hall of *Fame*! This guy is historic. He's the only canadian who has turned his native crowd against him, he's the only one ever to have a fight scored 30-24 against him and he has got by far the worst performence in a UFC fight EVER. He turned the fight into a backpedaling match and made poor Quarry run after him all over the place! He got kicked out of the UFC for this sole performence as well. Him being foul mouthed at the end but still being scared af Nate Quarry's STANDING ELEPHANT HAMMAFISTS didn't exactly help. I'd hire him as a clown for my kid sister's birthday celebration lol :thumb02:

(This is why Gabe and Andy are in my Hall of Shame: http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/tuf+5/video/x246gt_tuf-5-my-version_sport It's hilarious)

So who have I missed, who else should be inducted?


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Sam "Tha Alaskan Assassin" Hoger: Roundly despised by TUF cast. Lame fighter too. 

Babalu: His actions against Heath were spiteful and vicious. Animal.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

All excellent choices so far altho my favourites are the Wang and Hoger cos Wang was so funny and I hate Hoger.

I did not see that much of this TUF but Jeremy annoyed me so badly, and TUF 4 Jeremy for getting kicked off for seeing a chick, then blaming women for all his troubles.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

Joe Scarola-For being so concerned about his beazy after a week!
David Terrell-For his oh so many "injuries"
Danny Abbadi-"Now im a UFC fighter"


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

RushFan said:


> Babalu: His actions against Heath were spiteful and vicious. Animal.


And getting arrested just about a month prior


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

ean6789 said:


> Joe Scarola-For being so concerned about his beazy after a week!
> David Terrell-For his oh so many "injuries"
> Danny Abbadi-"Now im a UFC fighter"


"I'm an ultimate fighter" no, you are a prick dear sir


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Ken Shamrock the only guy who shoudl get in the hall of fame and the hall of shame, I mean the guy was one of the most feared fighters on the planet then he shaved the burns got a little punch drunk and overstayed hiw welcome and talent.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Ken Shamrock the only guy who shoudl get in the hall of fame and the hall of shame, I mean the guy was one of the most feared fighters on the planet then he shaved the burns got a little punch drunk and overstayed hiw welcome and talent.


I would'nt say he deserves the hall of shame but I agree he should retire.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Corey Hill.

Not a bad fighter but just because he said this on the TUf show.

I'm 8-0
I'm 4-0
I'm 2-0
That was my first fight guys !!!!


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

What, no Kalib Starnes yet? (Edit: Sorry, I missed the last name on the TS post. Please ignore) 

The man put on one of the worst fight performances in UFC history. Then he gets pissy afterwords because Dana critized him. Then resigns beliving he is the victim of some underserved snare campaign.

Also, David Terrell. Had to cancel everyone of his fights because of an injury that he sustained. Then he leaves the UFC because they weren't paying him enough money. Try fighting David, that always help with a pay increase!

At last but not least Evan Tanner! This hurts to say it because he was a good fighter. He has victories over Robbie Lawler, Phil Baroni, and defeated David Terrel to become the MW champion. But then he left for two years only drinking beer and not doing any training. He decided to comeback and gets KO'ed by Yushin Okami then loses a decision to Kendall Grove. Now he decided he is going to retire again!


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

i love that video haha.

I think TUF 5 is the best one so far, maybe not the best fighters, but i thought the full show from start to finish was very entertaining.


----------



## MoopsiePuffs (Jan 16, 2007)

RushFan said:


> Babalu: His actions against Heath were spiteful and vicious. Animal.


BJ Penn, Jason Mcdonald and many more then bud. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

davelewis2k6 said:


> BJ Penn, Jason Mcdonald and many more then bud. :thumbsup:


Yep, Babalu's not the only one.


How about Travis Lutter. Honestly, what does he do for training? Eat fat?


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

Kevin Burns?


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

How about *Danny Abbadi*?

The most annoying sh*t talk followed by the most embarrassing performance in the history of TUF.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Murilo Bustamante! Wins the title from Dave Menne and then takes off for PRIDEFC after one title defense against Matt Lindland.

Randy Couture: I really hated to say that but the way he left put a bad taste in everyones mouth. He is a great fighter with notable wins against Pedro Rizzo, Chuck Liddell, Vitor Belfort, Tito Ortiz, Tim Sylvia. He gave Josh Barnett a run for his money. He did what Mirko Cro Cop failed to do and that was destroy Gabe Gonzaga. He was Captain America. 

But then when Fedor didn't sign he decided to call it quits. He lied about how much the UFC was paying him and he repeately turned down a fight with Nog. Thats what pretty much earns him the right to be in the Hall of Shame!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i really disliked the way sylvia acted after loosing his fight with frank mir. Sylvia destroyed one of the probably biggest moments in mir's life


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

RushFan said:


> Babalu: His actions against Heath were spiteful and vicious. Animal.


Ridiculous statement. If you say this then you have to include Bj Penn for holding his choke vs Jens Pulver.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I can't believe nobody said Nick Diaz yet. Pops on a piss test, brawls with his opponent at the hospital, "forgets" to turn in paperwork to the SAC, misses weight by *9* friggin pounds, and carries one of the worst attitudes. Talented fun to watch fighter? Absolutely, Hall Of Shame nominee? Absolutely.

Lee Murray - Yeah I think this one pretty much speaks for itself. Is he still hiding out in Morocco avoiding extradition for the $92 bank heist he was part of in London?

Tito Ortiz - Whether he belongs there or not, if the UFC ever did create an HOS Dana would make sure he was in it. Honestly though, the "Gay Mezger is my bitch" shirt, the trash talking about boxing Dana then pulling out last minute "over money", and of course the really disrespectful treatment of HOFer and HOS nominee Ken Shamrock. HOF nominee as well in my book.

Shinya Aoki - I fully expect to catch some red rep for this, but anyone who intentionally injures another fighter does not belong in MMA as far as I'm concerned and to this day I am convinced he tried and succeeded in breaking Brian Lo-A-Njoe's arm. Total lack of class and discipline. He's a great jitz fighter no doubt though.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Pre fight conference...........


Ken Shamrock: "I hope you're ready cause I'm gonna beat you in the living death!!"


Tito Ortiz: cracks up laughing


Inductee:Ken Shamrock 

Reason: Terrible smacktalk

Check it out........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i06sv3-cZko


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

J.P. said:


> Pre fight conference...........
> 
> 
> Ken Shamrock: "I hope you're ready cause I'm gonna beat you in the living death!!"
> ...


Awesome video. I have to spread some rep around, but that clip is rep worthy.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Villian said:


> Travis lutter for geting a once in a lifetime chance and blowing it


Can't beleive I forgot about Travis Lutter! But it does remind me of another guy who had a once in a lifetime opportunity and he blew it. That man is Joe "The Diesel" Riggs. Got a title shot be default because Karo had to pull out. When it came time for the weigh ins he couldn't make weight. Afterwards, he started blaming somebody (I forget who, probably his trainer or another fighter)for not helping him cut weight!

Another man who tops them all is Jeremy Jackson! Mr. Jeremy "I live in a car, spend most of my time partying, leech off all my girlfriend, sneek out of the TUF house and blow my chances on getting $100,000 plus a title shot just so I can have sex with a fat lifeguard, and Rapist" Jackson! The last one was probably all I needed to prove what a peice of garbage this man really is!


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Wes simms for his first fight against Mir.
Danny Abbadi what a turd.
Koscheck needing backup from southport to give leben crap.
Couture for being in Scorpion king 2, way to go Captain America....


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

IronMan said:


> Awesome video. I have to spread some rep around, but that clip is rep worthy.


Yeah, that's a classic one.:thumbsup:


----------



## SILVA>ALL (Jul 22, 2008)

I nominate Kalib "Marathon" Starnes for demonstrating extraordinary cowardice in front of his own countrymen. :thumb02:


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

J.P. said:


> Pre fight conference...........
> 
> 
> Ken Shamrock: "I hope you're ready cause I'm gonna beat you in the living death!!"
> ...


That never gets old. My HOS vote probably goes to Travis Lutter.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Edited....


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

can't say i agree with evan tanner being in there, i have loads of respect for this bloke. he's a great guy and a true warrior


----------



## mmamark (Apr 18, 2008)

how about mike kyle for bitting wes sims in the chest during thier fight.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Matt Lindland for knocking himself out.

link......http://www.mmaplayground.com/mma-videos/video/matt-lindland-knocks-himself-out-436.html



Inductee: Matt Lindland

Reason: Dumbest possible takedown.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

Randy Couture - From Captain America to Captain Sellout. As far as I'm concerned he shot himself in the foot at a point in his career when he couldn't afford to do so and snubbed NOG while doing so. Stupid and disrespectful Randy, I hope you get the Fedor fight and get destroyed in the process.

Tito Ortiz - Not focused and living off his past far too much. He's in the business as a celebrity but not to give it his all as a fighter.

Kalib Starnes - Do I need to define the reason?! Lol.

Alot of the TUF guys. With guys missing weight, being lazy, not being respectful and appreciative of their opportunities, being drama queens, crying about girlfriends of 2 weeks or so, making racial slurs to get people in career trouble, being drunken idiots, lying about fight records, and so much more, I'm not even going to start getting into all the names.


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

Huge rep for that video in that first post. Holy smokes, I almost forgot how funny that season was...

Also, I'll throw in Karo for that silly BS with Nate Diaz.

"Do you know me? Do you even know who I am?"

"There's so much stuff I could do to these idiots."


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Are some of ya'll crazy? Some of the guys you picked was absurd. Shogun, Couture, Babalu, Evan Tanner etc... That's ridiculous. Anyways, my picks are Travis Lutter, Kalib Starnes, Nick Diaz, Jeremy Jackson, Leonard Garcia, Gabe Ruediger, Andy Wang...


----------



## Fedcro (Nov 25, 2007)

Tank abbott- useless, terrible fighter, terrible on the ground, just a brawler.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Fedcro said:


> Tank abbott- useless, terrible fighter, terrible on the ground, just a brawler.


Tank Abbot was a good fighter back when UFC started. HE helped bring people to the UFC. He's the reason I got into watching it. I don't see how you can put him there. You might as well put Gracie in there since he doesn't know how to strike. Abbot may have been just a brawler but when UFC first started it wasn't true MMA.


----------



## Trevmysta (Mar 23, 2008)

Kalib Starnes for sure. 

Outside of UFC.. Mark Kerr at Pride 27 Inferno.. going for a double legged takedown and ends up giving himself a DDT and getting knockout out cold. Hahaha


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

Kalib Starnes for sure, Gabe Ruediger,


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Ken Shamrock the only guy who shoudl get in the hall of fame and the hall of shame, I mean the guy was one of the most feared fighters on the planet then he shaved the burns got a little punch drunk and overstayed hiw welcome and talent.


the guys a scum bag too. Cheated on his wife, wife beater, these are things that you can include in his resume.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Keith Hackney - This SOB repeatedly smashed on Joe Son's nuts like they were focus mits......you just don't do that to another man. Shameful behavior IMO.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm surprised no-one has mentioned big Jon Hess. He managed to break one of about three rules they had back ion UFC 5 and almost gouged Andy Andersons eye out.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

tito ortiz for being a big f**kin cry baby.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> Keith Hackney - This SOB repeatedly smashed on Joe Son's nuts like they were focus mits......you just don't do that to another man. Shameful behavior IMO.


Yeah Hackett for sure I was going to add his name but you beat me too it.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> Keith Hackney - This SOB repeatedly smashed on Joe Son's nuts like they were focus mits......you just don't do that to another man. Shameful behavior IMO.


It was legal and effective but defiantly cheap, no doubt about that.

Keith Hackney is actually one of my favorite old school fighters.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Judoka said:


> It was legal and effective but defiantly cheap, no doubt about that.
> 
> Keith Hackney is actually one of my favorite old school fighters.


Yeah he was rocking some cool facial hair back in the day... 

Can't believe I forgot Travis Lutter though. Dave Terell was another good option that I was not aware of.

Perhaps Joe Son would belong in the General MMA Hall of Shame. I think you can guess why :thumb02:


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

J.P. said:


> Matt Lindland for knocking himself out.
> 
> link......http://www.mmaplayground.com/mma-videos/video/matt-lindland-knocks-himself-out-436.html
> 
> ...


Rep for the vid. Am I a bad person for wanting to watch that all day?


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Judoka said:


> It was legal and effective but defiantly cheap, no doubt about that.
> 
> Keith Hackney is actually one of my favorite old school fighters.


I know it was legal and effective but like you said it was cheap as hell. It's definetly HOF shame worthy IMO even if it was legal. Hackney has some seriously bad mojo coming his way for that little episode! lol


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

davelewis2k6 said:


> BJ Penn, Jason Mcdonald and many more then bud. :thumbsup:


And don't forget the "king" of all choke holders, Royce Gracie! (he should also get extra points for all that "special rules" nonsense, lol)


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Noah from TUF for having Joey Scarola syndrome.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

For what it's worth, Gerard Gordeau bit Royce in their fight, which made Royce hold on to the choke longer than needed. 

Gerard Gordeau should be in the Hall of Shame. This piece of shit bit Royce and gouged one of Yuki Nakai's (Shinya Aoki's BJJ teacher) eyes out (Not to mention biting him). He also legitimately tried to beat the hell out of Masaaki Satake in a Rings worked kickboxing bout.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Godzuki said:


> And don't forget the "king" of all choke holders, Royce Gracie! (he should also get extra points for all that "special rules" nonsense, lol)


I was thinking about mentioning him, the victory by accessory crap was getting old. Nothing made me happier than watching Hughes utterly destroy him when he couldn't fight with accessory (Gi FTW). Hackney is a pretty decent guy, my brother did a little bit of training with him about 7 or 8 years ago.


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

Villian said:


> Mauricio "shogun" Rua For his disgraceful debut


He had a ******* knee injury! It's no excuse for a loss but damn, your gunna put him in the hall of shame because he lost because he decided not to be a ***** and fight with a knee injury?


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Was it Wilson Gouviea who lost his mouthpiece between rounds thats pretty shameful. Oh yeah and Kevin Eyepoke Burns.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Damone said:


> For what it's worth, Gerard Gordeau bit Royce in their fight, which made Royce hold on to the choke longer than needed.
> 
> Gerard Gordeau should be in the Hall of Shame. This piece of shit bit Royce and gouged one of Yuki Nakai's (Shinya Aoki's BJJ teacher) eyes out (Not to mention biting him). He also legitimately tried to beat the hell out of Masaaki Satake in a Rings worked kickboxing bout.


Oh yeah, that guy should DEFINATELY be in the hall of shame. As far as guys like Gouveia i don't really think losing your mouthpiece for some time isn't that big a deal. Not big enough for the HoS, anyways. We gotta have some standards here, folks. 

I do, however think Lindland is kinda a HoS:er for that terrible takedown (slip) and his false tapping against Bustamante (not seen the fight but heard he tepped, Bustamante let go, and Lindland continued the fight).


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Bustamante caught Lindland in an armbar, knocked him down and guillotined him. Freakin' amazing performance from the guy. Bustamante needs more love. The guy was kickin' ass in his late 30's and is still kicking ass.

How about Jason Delucia? The guy tried to put a curse on Bas Rutten, for crying out loud.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Damone said:


> gouged one of Yuki Nakai's (Shinya Aoki's BJJ teacher) eyes out (Not to mention biting him). .


And Nakai talked about that in one interview I saw and tried to make is seem like a perfectly legitimate attack, or like it was his fault or something, which makes the whole thing seem even worse IMO.


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

Another contender for the HOS worst take-down must be Ninjitsu "master" Scott Morris. His "take-down" of Pat Smith (UFC 2) in to full mount was hilarious. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zchj8kR8As

If only the UFC had allowed poison darts and throwing stars, things may have turned out very differently for the mullet-headed ninja. lol


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

A couple old school entries:

Emmanuel Yarborough - For being turned into a bitch boy by a guy who he outweighed by about 400lbs.

And I'm shocked nobody has brought this up yet:

Co-nominations for Ken Shamrock and Dan Severn for the worst fight in UFC history at UFC 9.

Finally:

Jeff Blatnick for invading our brains with terrible terrible commentary for approximately 30 UFC events.


----------



## mamfi (Dec 8, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> Keith Hackney - This SOB repeatedly smashed on Joe Son's nuts like they were focus mits......you just don't do that to another man. Shameful behavior IMO.


Nuff said, dude. Worst display of a man with no respect for another man.

Repped


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Damone said:


> For what it's worth, Gerard Gordeau bit Royce in their fight, which made Royce hold on to the choke longer than needed.
> 
> Gerard Gordeau should be in the Hall of Shame. This piece of shit bit Royce and gouged one of Yuki Nakai's (Shinya Aoki's BJJ teacher) eyes out (Not to mention biting him). He also legitimately tried to beat the hell out of Masaaki Satake in a Rings worked kickboxing bout.


Holy shit!!! Gouged it out, as in OUT?? as in the dude lost an eye?? I'm going to have nightmares now.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> Jeff Blatnick for invading our brains with terrible terrible commentary for approximately 30 UFC events.


Whoa there, Jeff Blatnick was the man. He was the best commentator the UFC ever had. He was legitimately excited about MMA and wanted to learn more, not to mention he did a really good job describing what was going on there. He wasn't perfect, sure, but he was damn good. I also liked how he'd mention other fights in other organizations.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Kaleb Starnes...no doubt about it.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> How about Jason Delucia? The guy tried to put a curse on Bas Rutten, for crying out loud.


:laugh: A Kung Fu curse? Pancrase dudes were weird, I remember a Frank Shamrock interview where he said he was on a oatmeal and beer diet, licked other fighters and shit. 

David Terrell is in my UFC hall of shame.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Noah from TUF for having Joey Scarola syndrome.



HAHA I completely forgot about that dumbass. He left the house crying because his girlfriend thought he was cheating on her or something and said he thought people would look up to him and think he's a hero for choosing his crazy girlfriend over the show. Can't remember exactly what he said but it was close to that.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

A1yola06 said:


> He had a ******* knee injury! It's no excuse for a loss but damn, your gunna put him in the hall of shame because he lost because he decided not to be a ***** and fight with a knee injury?


Whether you think I'm off my rocker for backing someone else's nomination of Gracie or not, you shouldn't be neg repping me for it in this thread asshat. Get a ******* helmet.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

James Lee, dude gassed in about 5 seconds.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Damone said:


> Whoa there, Jeff Blatnick was the man. He was the best commentator the UFC ever had. He was legitimately excited about MMA and wanted to learn more, not to mention he did a really good job describing what was going on there. He wasn't perfect, sure, but he was damn good. I also liked how he'd mention other fights in other organizations.


I was just never a fan of the dude. He always seemed so wrestling-centric to me. But you're right, he was excited about the sport and did put some effort into learning it. I'll admit he had some solid qualities, but something about him just rubbed me the wrong way. Perhaps Hall of Shame is a little harsh, but saying he was the best commentator the UFC ever had is a little over the top too. After all, Bas called a couple events back in the teens.

Alright, I reneg my nomination of Blatnick. In his place I feel the need to find someone else. How about... Matt Vasgersian? Any complaints with that one?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

cdnbaron, I'm a Blatnick fan, but he was a tad biased towards wrestlers. Still, not nearly as bad as Rogan or Quadros. 

Vasgersian was okay. How about that one guy from UFC 55? I don't even remember his name, that's how forgettable he was.


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

Ha Ha, I got negged for being a "dumb f**k , if you think Graice (sic) should be in the Hall of Shame" (no name left, of course).

Just for the record you brave and noble neg rep-per, I don't think Royce should be in the HOS. I was just pointing out that if you were putting in choke/submission holders (which I don't think you should) you would have to include Gracie. :thumb02:


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Damone said:


> Whoa there, Jeff Blatnick was the man. He was the best commentator the UFC ever had. He was legitimately excited about MMA and wanted to learn more, not to mention he did a really good job describing what was going on there. He wasn't perfect, sure, but he was damn good. I also liked how he'd mention other fights in other organizations.


I agree...he was the only commentator the UFC had who actually had experience in a similar contact sport. He was a gold medal winner in Greco-Roman wrestling if memory serves me correct. So when somebody attempted to use a submission, he would actually be the one calling the moves correctly.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> For what it's worth, Gerard Gordeau bit Royce in their fight, which made Royce hold on to the choke longer than needed.
> 
> Gerard Gordeau should be in the Hall of Shame. This piece of shit bit Royce and gouged one of Yuki Nakai's (Shinya Aoki's BJJ teacher) eyes out (Not to mention biting him). He also legitimately tried to beat the hell out of Masaaki Satake in a Rings worked kickboxing bout.


Gordeau may not have been the nicest guy, but there's something to be said for the first realy striker in the UFC. Apart from having the first knockout in the UFC (and one that still stands as one of the most devastating of all time).

The man was a monster, and while he bit Royce, which is a p*ssy move, he knew he was f*cked in that fight.

The Nakai fight in Japan was awesome, so I don't see that as much of a factor.

As for Royce going in the half-of-fame for holding that choke, you justified it. I don't feel that I have to.


----------

